# Ghostbusters: Unser Review zum neuen Geister-Spektakel



## System (14. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Unser Review zum neuen Geister-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Unser Review zum neuen Geister-Spektakel


----------



## weazz1980 (14. Juli 2016)

Danke für das Review!

Ich habe das ganze gebashe im Vorfeld auch nicht verstanden und ich freue mich auf den Film.


----------



## Phone (14. Juli 2016)

LÜGENPRESSE! xD


----------



## Sertix (15. Juli 2016)

Toll haben es die Femnazis, diese ganze Genderscheiße, political correctness und die SJWs geschafft den Film, für mich alleine schon, mit der Besetzung zu verhunzen.
Mit Gewalt wurden vier Frauen in die Hauptrollen gedrückt. Habe schon Star Wars und Madmax deswegen boykottiert - diesen dann auch.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2016)

Komisch bei anderen klingt das eher so

https://www.facebook.com/hainlander...849557671423/1106917042664667/?type=3&theater



> David Hain· 8 Std.
> 
> Mittlerweile wird mir immer klarer, weshalb die Macher im Vorfeld sämtliche Kritik als unterschwelligen Sexismus abgetan haben. So lassen sich die tatsächlichen Mängel eben einfacher wegwischen. Denn von denen hat Ghostbusters im Überfluss.
> Jetzt wo wir das geklärt hätten, bleibt zu sagen: mein Gott, war das ein Müll! Humor mag Ansichtssache sein, aber hier sitzt nahezu kein einziger Gag. Stattdessen erwartet euch eine Flut aus hysterischem Gekreische, unterschwelligem Rassismus, offenem Sexismus, mauen Dialogen und Charakteren, die nur leidlich sympathisch sind. Wer auch immer irgendwann entschieden hat, dass Melissa McCarthy witzig sein soll, hatte offenbar nen ganz schlechten Tag. Unterträglich.
> ...



Gerade Melissa Mccarthy ist doch für folgendes berüchtig hier eine Kritik zu Spy - Susan Cooper Undercover



> Westfälische Nachrichten bezeichneten Melissa McCarthy als „überschätzte komische Wuchtbrumme vom Dienst“ und den Film als Tiefpunkt der Parodien „mit einem verbalen Rekord von vulgären, unflätigen, derben, ordinären und geschmacklosen Sprüchen und Gags unterhalb der Gürtellinie“



Bei Mike & Molly war sie vielleicht noch gut aber schon mit ihrer Gastrolle in Hangover 3 ging sie vielen Leuten auf die Nerven


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (15. Juli 2016)

"Sci-Fi Komödie" ? Bei "Spaceballs" stimmt das sicher. Hier ist Sci-Fi schon arg strapaziert. "Grusel-Fantasy-Komödien-Flick" triffts wohl eher.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2016)

Sertix schrieb:


> Toll haben es die Femnazis, diese ganze Genderscheiße, political correctness und die SJWs geschafft den Film, für mich alleine schon, mit der Besetzung zu verhunzen.
> Mit Gewalt wurden vier Frauen in die Hauptrollen gedrückt. Habe schon Star Wars und Madmax deswegen boykottiert - diesen dann auch.



Prima, ich finde es immer wieder toll wenn sich Typen als Macho outen und zugeben in der Vergangenheit zu leben
Komm, bitte geh zurück nach 1960 und nerv nicht, denn Typen wie du sind soch Schuld das immer wieder als Totschlagargument kam wenn man den Film Kritisiert hat, also richtige Kritik und nicht das was du da schreibst, gekontert wurde:"Ja, aber nur weil das Frauen sind"


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bei Mike & Molly war sie vielleicht noch gut aber schon mit ihrer Gastrolle in Hangover 3 ging sie vielen Leuten auf die Nerven



Die Frau geht mir eigentlich in jeder Rolle auf die Nerven, das fing schon bei Gilmore Girls an. Sie kann nicht gut schauspielern, sie ist nicht witzig, sie kommt für mich abseits der Filme auch nicht sonderlich sympathisch rüber und dann ist sie noch nichtmal was fürs Auge. Manchmal glaube ich, die wurde nur so bekannt, weil man in Hollywood jeden Markt bedienen muss und sie ist halt die "starke und selbsbewusste lustige Dicke", die ihren Körper liebt. Das kommt sicher bei vielen Frauen, besonders am amerikansichen Markt, gut an.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Frau geht mir eigentlich in jeder Rolle auf die Nerven.



dito. taffe mädels fand ich aber mit abstand am schlimmsten. bei gilmore-girls find ich eigentlich nichts, was nicht nervig wäre. diese nervigen, stets komplett überzogenen dialoge sind schier unerträglich. trotzdem versuche ich, mir den film komplett unvoreingenommen anzusehen. warum diese dame eine der höchstbezahltesten schauspielerinnen der welt ist, ist mir aber ein rätsel.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Juli 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die Frau geht mir eigentlich in jeder Rolle auf die Nerven, das fing schon bei Gilmore Girls an.


In St. Vincent war sie gar nicht mal schlecht, aber eben auch weil die Figur relativ "normal" war.
Ich denke, wenn sie nicht immer wieder für quasi dieselbe Rolle gecastet würde, könnte man ihr auch was abgewinnen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2016)

Der Konsens der Reviews, denen ich Vertrauen schenke, ist dass der Film auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht genug ist, um den ganzen Hate im Vorfeld zu verdienen.
Aber er ist eben auch nicht sonderlich gut, geschweige denn witzig. Und an den ersten Ghostbusters kommt er nicht heran, da sind sich eigentlich sogar die positiven Krikten einig. 
Mit die größten Kritikpunkte für mich wären vermutlich noch der extrem stereotype Charakter von Leslie Jones, sowie das Männer-Bashing. Beides ziemlich unnötig für einen Film, der eigentlich sehr progressiv sein will. 
Das ganze Drumherum, sprich der Reboot-Hype an sich plus die Art und Weise wie Schauspieler und Verantwortliche die Kritik gehändelt haben tut für mich das übrige und lässt mich weiter auf einen finaziellen Flop hoffen 

Hier übrigens ein gutes Review:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a9_lhRqhkBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Juli 2016)

Naja scheiß Film, aber "still a better lovestory than twilight"


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> _Westfälische Nachrichten bezeichneten Melissa McCarthy als „überschätzte komische Wuchtbrumme vom Dienst“ und den Film als Tiefpunkt der Parodien „mit einem verbalen Rekord von vulgären, unflätigen, derben, ordinären und geschmacklosen Sprüchen und Gags unterhalb der Gürtellinie“_



Wundert mich nicht. Typischer "Hang Over" Fäkalhumor, wenn dem denn so ist. War mir fast klar, dass der oft schon feinsinnige, trockene, situationsbedingte Humor, für den Bill Murray ja immer stand, hier nicht erreicht wird. Ich glaub ich schau das Ding erst irgendwann im TV.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2016)

wobei das Problem von miesen Gags und Typecasting ist selten die Schuld von Schauspieler


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCP937VRfI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



"The First Joke in the Movie was about Pussy Farts"


----------



## Wamboland (15. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei es in der Summe wohl eher auf eine 4/10 zugeht wenn man so mal im Netz schaut. 

Das Problem ist ja auch nicht, das es eben eine durchschnittliche Gruselkomödie ist, sondern das man Ghostbusters nimmt um die Leute zu ziehen, dabei aber auf das Original scheißt. Wen interessieren Widmungen und (sinnlose) Cameos, wenn das Herz und Hirn des Originals nicht verstanden und umgesetzt wird. 

Wie auch viele andere schon gesagt haben, es gab KEINEN Grund warum die Mädels nicht die Töchter der Alten sind und nun (insert random ghost reason here) in deren Fußstapfen treten. Hier wird aber einfach der erste Film deutlich schlechter neu erzählt - damit wird alles Alte gelöscht, somit auch das Vermächtnis von Harold Ramis. 

GB 1984 war doch kein Film mit plattem Fäkalhumor und dummen Slapstick. Der Film war sogar gruselig und hatte einen intelligenten, durch die Dialoge angetriebenen Witz und lebte von der Chemie der Charaktere. GB 2016 ist ein 0815 Comedy Flick der einfach nur generisch ist und stereotype und flache Charaktere  präsentiert, die auch nicht vor der Rassenkeule zurückschrecken. Weil natürlich ist der Straßencharakter eine vorlaute dicke schwarze Ubahn Mamma, wäre ja noch schöner wenn die auch intelligent (schulisch) wäre. Wir wollen ja nicht unrealistisch werden. 

Von den Plotlöchern reden wir mal nicht ... klar der Endboss kann einfach jeden kontrollieren wie er will, warum die Ghostbusters nicht? Aber das Thema lassen wir mal lieber bleiben ... ^^


----------



## freespace3 (16. Juli 2016)

oO Entweder die Autorin ist Feministin oder sie hat keine Geschmack/Sinn für Qualität, anders ist so eine Wertung nicht zu erklären. Jede Review, die ich gesehen hab, hat den Film mal mehr, mal weniger zerrissen (bis auf die Zeitungen/Magazine usw, die voll auf dem SJW-Train sind und alle Kritiker schon im Vorfeld als Frauenhasser abstempelten...und ja darunter sind auch große Zeitschriften)


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2016)

freespace3 schrieb:


> oO Entweder die Autorin ist Feministin oder sie hat keine Geschmack/Sinn für Qualität, anders ist so eine Wertung nicht zu erklären. Jede Review, die ich gesehen hab, hat den Film mal mehr, mal weniger zerrissen (bis auf die Zeitungen/Magazine usw, die voll auf dem SJW-Train sind und alle Kritiker schon im Vorfeld als Frauenhasser abstempelten...und ja darunter sind auch große Zeitschriften)



merkst aber schon das hier nur einen auf Pantoffelheld machst und keine Argumente hast außer dass dich als Möchtegernmatcho aufspielst?
Abgesehen davon Kurzer, würdest du die Dinge richtig lesen wäre dir dummerweise aufgefallen dass die Totschlagargumente der Antikritik eher von den Machern kam und daher brillianterweise nur nen Astroturfing


----------



## freespace3 (16. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> merkst aber schon das hier nur einen auf Pantoffelheld machst und keine Argumente hast außer dass dich als Möchtegernmatcho aufspielst?
> Abgesehen davon Kurzer, würdest du die Dinge richtig lesen wäre dir dummerweise aufgefallen dass die Totschlagargumente der Antikritik eher von den Machern kam und daher brillianterweise nur nen Astroturfing



Wenn du uninformierter, möchtegern Alleswisser mehr nachgeforscht hättest, dann hättest du gewusst, dass Magazine/Zeitschriften wie "The Telegraph", verschiedene "Times" Zeitschriften usw. jede Kritik so verklärt haben, dass sie sich angeblich nur gegen den Frauncast richtet, das hat bei weitem nicht nur Sony getan  Entschuldigung, dass ich dir jetzt deine Illusionen genommen habe, kleiner.


----------



## alu355 (16. Juli 2016)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, dass ich dir jetzt deine Illusionen genommen habe, kleiner.



Das geht an eine Person die auch Pussyfürze kann...nur so zur Info.


----------



## Enisra (16. Juli 2016)

freespace3 schrieb:


> Wenn du uninformierter, möchtegern Alleswisser mehr nachgeforscht hättest, dann hättest du gewusst, dass Magazine/Zeitschriften wie "The Telegraph", verschiedene "Times" Zeitschriften usw. jede Kritik so verklärt haben, dass sie sich angeblich nur gegen den Frauncast richtet, das hat bei weitem nicht nur Sony getan  Entschuldigung, dass ich dir jetzt deine Illusionen genommen habe, kleiner.



Och Kurzer, wenn hier einer Illusionen hat dann doch nur ein Männchen dass keine Argumente hat und impleziert das es schlecht sei für Soziale Gerechtigkeit einzustehen


----------



## freespace3 (16. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Och Kurzer, wenn hier einer Illusionen hat dann doch nur ein Männchen dass keine Argumente hat und impleziert das es schlecht sei für Soziale Gerechtigkeit einzustehen



Ja nenne doch deine Argumente kleiner....Mami hat dich wohl auf mich angesetzt, damit ich ja keine kritischen Äußerungen über einen Film mit Frauen in der Hauptrolle tätige, weil das ja automatisch frauenfeindlich sein muss und nichts mit dem Fakt zu tun hat, dass der Film einfach Mist ist, was sich auch auf diversen Seiten niederschlägt sowie am Einspielergebnis des Eröffnungstages in den USA . Achja, da du dich also so für soziale Gerechtigkeit interessierst, müsstest du auch gegen den Film sein, da z.B. die Schwarze eine Klischeezeichnung ist und Männer grundsätzlich als dumm, böse, sexistisch oder alles zusammen dargestellt werden. Aber ich glaube dein Hirn kann das nicht ganz verarbeiten, nicht wahr .


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2016)

Der Film hat so viele andere Kritik Punkte wo man ansetzen hätte gekonnt und ihr fangt wieder mit Feminazis und SJW an ^^

Wieviele andere sagen das grösste Problem des Film ist das Sony Ghostbusters von 1984 nachmachen wollte.  Es hätte Ghostbusters 3 sein gekonnt der 30 Jahre später spielt und es wären die Tochter der Ghostbusters gewesen und mit den alten Gags von damals und weniger klischeehaften Rollen und glaubhafteren Bösewicht. Extreme Ghostbusters hat es genau richtig gemacht damals nur wurd es von den TV Sendern zu scheiss uhrzeiten gebracht


----------

